# Bait problems



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

it takes me two days to get a bait started... no more than three or i shut it down... i need to start making some of this tax free michigan guiding money .................


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

the ticket that finally got all my baits hit, was to throw out a bunch of nasty salmon i picked up at a fish cleaning station in frankfort. once those fish started stinkin bad, than my baits got hammered! now its getting fun! :yikes:


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

i bet it didn't take ten days to figure that one out........


----------

